# Cool Down



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Veteran fishermen will tell you that the blue bird days after a cold front are some of the toughest fishing days. The barometric pressure jumps up, and the fish cool down. They head for deep water and develop lock jaw. 

However, the river is just as beautiful as ever, and there are still some fish willing to bite. Plus, there is no better way to chill out than to hit the river on a chilly day in autumn. I fished all afternoon without seeing another person. I did however, run into five big turkeys, beards dragging in the grass, just a few feet away on the river bank. They just slowly strutted away in search of grasshoppers and such, not spooked in the least. 

A couple dozen nice fish did hit the fly and stopped by to pose for pictures. All in all, a great afternoon.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## JHanchera (May 17, 2012)

Love it Mike!


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Doesn't get any better. Well other than maybe having a cold adult beverage after such an outing...


----------

